# mepp spinners



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>i am looking for some mepp spinners. does any one know of a store that sell them. i can not find them anywhere in mobile or any other place. is there any other place that knows that sell them maybe i could call and give them the certain model number an d have them mail them to me. thanks in advanced. 

g-g ang g-br

<A class=SmlLinks href="http://www.mepps.com/current_catalog/2009/09mp_05_dressed_aglias.pdf" target='_"new"'>http://www.mepps.com/current_catalog/2009/09mp_05_dressed_aglias.pdf</A> 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

I would try Bass Pro Shops. They have a ton of them in their catalog. I used to use Mepps #2 and #3 silver and gold for Bass when I was a kid, been a long time since I tossed one. I'll have to give it a try in my pond.

Ed


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

I went fishing in a pond by my house just the other day and dug out and OLD Panther Martin spinner that I used to tear up the Pumpkinseed's with up on the Potomac River at Harper's Ferry W.V., I worked it for 45 minutes without a hit then had to switch back to a beetlespin to get any action!

It's funny how a lure will work one place and not another, doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

I used an old Mepps spinner today, it was gold color with a rainbow colored spoon. I caught 3 crabbie, and one bluegill, in about 15 min. Then casted it into a tree, and now I have not more Mepps spinner. Oh well fun while it lasted.


----------



## riano (May 21, 2009)

Try Walmart on Blue Angel I saw them there a few days ago. My son bought some for bluegill.

Tight Lines!!!!


----------

